# MK-677 Bloat: Result of Eating



## AllesT (Apr 12, 2018)

MK-677 aka Ibutamoren is one of the most popular products on the market these days. It has definitely made a name in the bodybuilding circle, making it one of the best choices for bodybuilders and athletes. However, regardless of the amazing benefits that this product can give, there have been some side effects due to which some users stopped consumption of MK-677.
But before you get discouraged about these side effects, you should also know that MK 677 is very popular because of its amazing benefits. Its ability to improve a person?s physique is one of the main reasons why MK-677 should be given a chance to prove its worth. Let?s go ahead and see why MK-677 is worth trying.


*MK-677 and Water Retention*

Bloating or edema means water retention; this is one of the main complaints by MK-677 users. Is this water retention due to the product itself, or because of the increased appetite that is also an effect of MK-677? Since the increase in appetite and water retention are major side effects of this product, one definitely affects the other. But water retention is the cause of bloating particularly in the lower extremities.
According to most experienced users, MK-677 can cause edema during the first 2 weeks of usage. Let the body adjust with the compound and the water retention will just subside. After this duration, water retention will not exist anymore. You must drink plenty of water throughout the day to reduce water retention. Minimizing your sodium intake can also help.

*MK-677 and Post Cycle Therapy*

Since MK-677 can cause side effects in some users, do you need a post cycle therapy like other substances which requires it? The answer is NO. You will not be needing a post cycle therapy with MK-677 since this product does not suppress the natural testosterone production. This product also does not have an effect on the natural growth hormone production. Do your own research. This is the best advice that I can give before cycling with MK-677. Remember that this is one of the powerful substances used in bodybuilding. It is best if you are familiar with the basic information of the product to make sure that this is the right health supplement for you.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2018)

I can't use it, makes me feel lethargic.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 18, 2018)

You can beat the lethargy thing by low dosing (10-15 mgs) at bedtime. The water is caused by increased sodium retention. Ketogenic diet takes care of high sodium.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 18, 2018)

I just made myself want some of this.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 18, 2018)

That Somatzine would be perfect for bedtime dosing and no lethargy the next day. Even tho the growth stays elevated.


----------



## Christopher J (May 1, 2018)

Do I inject my hamster or give it to him orally?





AllesT said:


> MK-677 aka Ibutamoren is one of the most popular products on the market these days. It has definitely made a name in the bodybuilding circle, making it one of the best choices for bodybuilders and athletes. However, regardless of the amazing benefits that this product can give, there have been some side effects due to which some users stopped consumption of MK-677.
> But before you get discouraged about these side effects, you should also know that MK 677 is very popular because of its amazing benefits. Its ability to improve a person?s physique is one of the main reasons why MK-677 should be given a chance to prove its worth. Let?s go ahead and see why MK-677 is worth trying.
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

Christopher J said:


> Do I inject my hamster or give it to him orally?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



MK-677 is good orally, or we have a topical version coming out next week --> https://www.musclegelz.com/products/humanogen/


----------

